# archangel pigeons



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Hello

Does anyone have experience with these pigeons? Are they always such horrible parents? Mine just lay eggs whereever they want anywhere in the loft and just leave them there  

I put their eggs under a homer pair and a roller pair they are such beautiful birds i really hope their eggs hatch! 

Also how are they in regards to flying? are they good at it like homers? I have not let mine out yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

scuba0095 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone have experience with these pigeons? Are they always such horrible parents? Mine just lay eggs whereever they want anywhere in the loft and just leave them there
> I put their eggs under a homer pair and a roller pair they are such beautiful birds i really hope their eggs hatch!
> Also how are they in regards to flying? are they good at it like homers? I have not let mine out yet.


I thought my Satinettes were horrible parents, but they did fine given they had the proper accomodations.

If the eggs hatch the babies should do well, if the (homers)couple is a proven pair, that have a history of successfully hatching and raising babies.

I do not think these birds are excellent flyers and they may or may not have the homing instinct, but they definitely can't fly like a homing pigeon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi scuba0095,

I have two Archangels, and they keep track of their eggs just fine and are extremely attentive to them, they will just never hatch--I have 2 hens. I read something some time ago about them as fliers, something like they 'spooked' the other birds. I'd have to see if I could even find the quote. Might have been here in one of the threads. I think Birdmom4ever raises Archangels though, perhaps if she doesn't see this thread, you could pm her....

fp


----------

